# Motion activated flood lights



## Swooper Dan (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello one and all, I am wanting to install a flood light on my drive way that is motion activated.  However the tricky part is I would like it to have a battery back up but run on house power that only comes on at night.  Does anybody know of an existing product or how to wire one from scratch.

Thanks.


----------



## travelover (Nov 21, 2009)

You could wire a conventional motion activated light so that it light plugs into a UPS designed for computers. These lights have a sensor so that they do not turn on during daylight.

Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS) FAQ


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure why you would need a backup power source on an outdoor light. I would think the moon is a pretty good backup. Save the battery backup for the interior of your house.


----------

